# Cutting's Scissor CO by DPM



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Just completed this last night.

































Comments, questions are welcome.

Tom 
Overthehill


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice job Tom. These DPM kits are simple but attractive. If you do another one cut slightly one of the dock doors & leave it open. Place a blacked out wall behind so you can't see in too deep. A dock worker with a dolly & some crates word accent your work well. Nice colors too :thumbsup:


----------



## Bree (Jan 30, 2013)

that is awesome - this is a kit you say ?


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

I hope Tom dosn't mind but here is a link to the DPM models Bree.

http://www.walthers.com/exec/search?manu=243&category=Structure&split=30


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Looks great, Hill!

One suggestion, perhaps ... Look at DowntownDeco's projects ... One of the things he does to add some realism is add some "junk" to the flat roofs of his buildings. A coiled hose, maybe an old flower pot or two ... anything, really, to give it a sense of action/life.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

Sawdust said:


> Nice job Tom. These DPM kits are simple but attractive. If you do another one cut slightly one of the dock doors & leave it open. Place a blacked out wall behind so you can't see in too deep. A dock worker with a dolly & some crates word accent your work well. Nice colors too :thumbsup:


Sawdust:

Something like this...

















This was built by Phil Bonson for the Gateway Central (2009) Switching Layout.

Tom


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

Looks good Tom...I like your roof over the dock doors. :thumbsup:


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Quick question for Tom: What did you use to make the window shades? It looks like wood.
I have a building that I want to board up the windows. I can't find real wood thin enough not to look 2 feet thick in HO scale. My only option seems to by styrene, painted to look like wood.
But if you got a better idea, I'm all ears! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

aircooled said:


> Quick question for Tom: What did you use to make the window shades? It looks like wood.
> I have a building that I want to board up the windows. I can't find real wood thin enough not to look 2 feet thick in HO scale. My only option seems to by styrene, painted to look like wood.
> But if you got a better idea, I'm all ears! :smilie_daumenpos:


I used a plain tan envelope for the windows shades you could also use cardstock, index card or plasitc. I applied some weathering powers to give it a more run down look.

Evergreen makes a clapboard siding the only problem is that it is .040 thick.

Could you post a picture of the windowns you want to close it might give me some other ideas.

Later
Tom
overthehill


----------



## aircooled (Jan 28, 2013)

Typical DPM windows, like those in the above pictures.
Yep, I thought of card stock, but I'd have to do it from the inside. I wanna board up from the outside. So I was thinking styrene, but then I'd have to make it look like wood.
@ NIMT's suggestion I got some thin bass/balsa wood. With a little stain & weathering powder, it's exactly what I wanted.

I'll post pics when I get done.
Thnks


----------



## Carl (Feb 19, 2012)

Excellent


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

aircooled said:


> Typical DPM windows, like those in the above pictures.
> Yep, I thought of card stock, but I'd have to do it from the inside. I wanna board up from the outside. So I was thinking styrene, but then I'd have to make it look like wood.
> @ NIMT's suggestion I got some thin bass/balsa wood. With a little stain & weathering powder, it's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> ...


I would go with the bass wood not balsa. Something to remember that bass wood will warp so I would do the following:

Prime one side with a cheap gray primer 
Cover the side that you just painted with wax paper
Place a heavy book on the top of the wax paper and let dry for a good 24 hours.

The following day paint or weather the other side.
Cover with wax paper etc...let dry..
Place a heavy book etc..

The purpose of the heavy book is to prevent the bass wood from warping.

Now you are ready to go.

Tom
overthehill


----------



## Sawdust (Oct 26, 2010)

aircooled said:


> Typical DPM windows, like those in the above pictures.
> Yep, I thought of card stock, but I'd have to do it from the inside. I wanna board up from the outside. So I was thinking styrene, but then I'd have to make it look like wood.
> @ NIMT's suggestion I got some thin bass/balsa wood. With a little stain & weathering powder, it's exactly what I wanted.
> 
> ...


Although I build mostly with wood for your boarded up windows I would go with thin styrene. Scratch the surface with a wire brush & score plank lines to look like individual boards. Make sure you keep it scaled. You can also go back along your scored lines & make a small bevel cut to simulate broken or worn edges.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Wow! Great work and information! Do you use pastel for your staining effects, and if so, is there a "dull" or matte spray to protect the finish? I often see roofs on structures that have an unrealistic sheen from the manufacturer that needs to be dulled or flattened somehow. 

George
kix662003


----------



## OverTheHill (Mar 27, 2011)

kix662003 said:


> Wow! Great work and information! Do you use pastel for your staining effects, and if so, is there a "dull" or matte spray to protect the finish? I often see roofs on structures that have an unrealistic sheen from the manufacturer that needs to be dulled or flattened somehow.
> 
> George
> kix662003


All I use is a plain old used Brown Kraft Catalog envelope:laugh:. Depending on the mood I'm trying to achieve. I will use AIM powders (Dirty White, Dirty Yellow and sometime Light Gray). 

Cut the envelope into strips ....make sure you make them wider than your window. Cut them into different lenghts and bingo.

I use canopy glue to hold the shade to the inside of wall.

You can also these types of envelopes to create rolled roofs.

Tom
overthehill


----------

